# Hiring Dockhands



## BCNGATOR (Dec 16, 2007)

We will be hiring dockhands for Holiday Harbor Marina and the Sunset Grille on Perdido Key. Spring Break is right around the corner and we will be hiring weekend work to start with and then full time over the summer.

If you know of anyone wanting to work outdoors with boats give us a call and ask for Shane. Phone number is 850-492-0555


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Great group of people to work for and a great group of customers!


----------

